# redboy line



## dhop254 (Feb 9, 2009)

hey my name is damarius im new to this so please work with meI have a 100% redboy male and i would like to mate him. what do you think some good crosses would be? i have a bolio jeep female but still would like someone elses opinion thanks


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

U got a ped on him? can u post it?
Redboy stuff crosses good on any good game line! Your bolio jeep stuff should do the trick, but all dogs are individuales, some produce and some dont!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

your joking! right?


----------



## dhop254 (Feb 9, 2009)

i have the certificate but i havent sent the papers off for the ped but how do you feel about the gator line


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

dhop254 said:


> i have the certificate but i havent sent the papers off for the ped but how do you feel about the gator line


If you don't have a pedigree how do you know what your dogs are? For all you know they could be a mix of many things. Who are your dogs registered with? What is the reason for you breeding your dogs?


----------



## dhop254 (Feb 9, 2009)

my female is ckc reg and my male is bfkc and i dont breed yet i would like to start breeding thats why i asked b/c i want to get the best breeding i can


----------



## dhop254 (Feb 9, 2009)

thats my cuzin and can you please not talk about him he is only 14


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

dhop254 said:


> my female is ckc reg and my male is bfkc and i dont breed yet i would like to start breeding thats why i asked b/c i want to get the best breeding i can


CKC and BFKC are garbage registries they are by no means reputable. You can register a cow as a pitbull with them that's how easy it is to get paper's from them:flush: The only reputable registries you would want to have a dog registered with are the ADBA/UKC/AKC and they will not accept papers from those registries you mentioned because they are not respected by the 3 major players.

Why do you want to breed your dogs? What is your reason to breed?

Are you aware that most pit bulls bred will end up in shelter's and killed because they are one of the most over bred breed of dogs and most people who take on these dogs don't know how to handle the breed so they are dumped off at shelters and are usually put down right away because they are a pit bull?

You see the problem here?

Why do you want to breed what good are you offering the breed by creating more puppies?


----------



## dhop254 (Feb 9, 2009)

me and my cousins are trying to start breeding but you make it seem so bad is it wrong that we want to become breeders?


----------



## dhop254 (Feb 9, 2009)

man why are you guys bein so mean i just want to learn about pitbulls thats it i dont mean to cause any trouble


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

if you want to become a breeder then Please by the love of God do not breed ckc and other nonreputable registeried dogs. This is my advice get a ADBA UKC or AKC dog go to some dog shows and learn about this breed and I mean really learn about it before you go off breeding dogs.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

dhop254 said:


> me and my cousins are trying to start breeding but you make it seem so bad is it wrong that we want to become breeders?


Because breeding for money is not a good reason to breed !!! When you breed dogs you are responsible for those lives. There are too many pit bulls right now in shelters who will be put down because they are pit bulls and because there are not enough homes and responsible owner's who are willing to adopt them. The pit bull is extremely over bred by people who just wanted to breed dogs just like you. Most people searching for a pit bull will end up getting a puppy from someone like yourself who is just breeding dogs out his home not really understanding how big of a liability and responsibility these dogs are. So what happens when they can't handle these dogs? They turn them over to a local pound and most of them are put down right away because they are a pit bull. Breeding should be done by those who truly have the knowledge and exp with the breed. They will usually breed to better or strengthen their line. They are actively involved in showing and working their dogs. Every dog bred is ofa/hip tested titled and proven worthy to be bred prior to any breeding taken place. Good breeder's spend years even planning a breeding making sure they are selecting and paring the right dogs together to create sound offspring. Good breeder's use contracts and seek out those who they know will provide great care of these dogs they don't just allow there dogs to go into any home. A good breeder does not profit financially from any breeding they breed only to improve on what they already have and most good breeder's will keep most if not all of their pups in any breeding done.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

You should stick around and learn a few things we are here to educate you we are not trying to be mean it just pisses some of use that try to breed to better the breed off when long guys like yourself start breeding dogs that you know nothing about. If your in it for money I hate to tell you there is no money in breeding dogs if you do it right. Most breeders are lucky to break even after paying for shots, care, food, and papers. As a owner of a kennel I would like you to do this for me. Please wait before breeding dogs get some years of experience in this breed and learn their history and bloodlines before you start getting into all that. A breeder doesn't breed for money they breed to make the best. Breeders breed for show and working dogs we want nothing but the best and won't breed unless it will accomplish that. Breeders spend ALONG ALONG TIME looking for the perfect breeding and won't settle for anything less


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

OH AND JUST SO YOU KNOW IM NOT PISSED AT YOU LIKE SOME PEOPLE MAY BE ON HERE IM PISSED AT YOUR PARENTAL GUARDIANS FOR NOT TAKING RESPONSIBLITIY FOR THEIR CHILDRENS ACTIONS AND CHILDRENS DOGS NO 14 AND 15 YEAR OLD SHOULD BE RESPONSIBLE FOR CARING FOR THIS BREED WITH OUT SUPERVISION MUCH LESS BREEDING THIS BREED


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

Puts my boots on and gets popcorn. Lmfao


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

haha yeah i know what yer sayin. where ya been nate?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

dhop254 said:


> my female is ckc reg and my male is bfkc and i dont breed yet i would like to start breeding thats why i asked b/c i want to get the best breeding i can


The first step to becoming a reputable breeder is to spay or neuter every dog in your possesion. Get that done and we'll take it from there.


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

14 and 15 yr old ha i dont know who to laugh at them or the adults crying on here ? "rolls eyes"


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

get a labradore and breed that,thats whats cool on the streets nowadays.
thought you knew!


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> The first step to becoming a reputable breeder is to spay or neuter every dog in your possesion. Get that done and we'll take it from there.


:clap: short n sweet version.


----------

